# Spike is Four



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Today is Spike's fourth bird day 

He was so excited it was his bird day 









He danced









and sang happy bird day to himself :lol:









Look at that smile 









doing what he loves best posing for the camera 

























































So Spike is four already  I don't think he got any bigger though  I still call him my big bird though :lol: Here is hoping for billions of more bird days to come


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Happy 4th Hatchday  He is as handsome as ever.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Happy b-day, Spike!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yay for Spike! Did he get a special bird cake?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Happy birthday Spike!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

im a little late in posting this so happy belated bird day spike! He sure is a looker


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy bday :bday:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

happy birthday spike! he sure looks like a happy bird! come to think of it, i dont think your birds ever look unhappy!


----------



## Woodstock'sMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Spike! You are adorable!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm late too, but happy belated bird day, Spike! What a poser. He is so photogenic!


----------



## sunshinebirdy (Apr 7, 2011)

How precious!


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy Bird Day cutie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------

